
Show HN: Tweak those GitHub contributions for your next interview - brunoraljic
https://commit-art.netlify.app/
======
verdverm
So basically we can't trust GitHub contribution charts anymore?

I actually look at the commits and I'd expect this to be uncovered and
actually harm an applicant. This is fraudulent representation.

~~~
brunoraljic
Hello. You can still trust GitHub contribution page. This doesn't affect your
real commits. Neither is there an option to import it in your profile.

The intention of the app is obviously not to look better on the interview, but
for pure fun. The title might be a bit misleading or edgy. You obviously can't
submit screenshots of your github contribs, nobody would take you seriously.

But there was a negative trend of developers trying to prove something with
that page, and I know some who are actually obsessed with it, so I've provided
a tool that can make "same results" quickly. And as I said, it's used for fun.

You can check my other thoughts on that on PH submission here
[https://www.producthunt.com/posts/commit-
art](https://www.producthunt.com/posts/commit-art)

And you can see some of Commit-Arts in action here
[https://twitter.com/brunoraljic/status/1271009290598273024](https://twitter.com/brunoraljic/status/1271009290598273024)

